# Disque dur : Toshiba ou pas Toshiba



## lethaeus (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'ai un iBook G4 avec encore son DD d'origine de 40Go et je commence à me sentir un peu à l'étroit. Je me renseigne donc sur un prochain achat, je lis beaucoup de choses "négatives" par rapport à Toshiba et le modèle Toshiba MK8026GAX m'intéresserait fortement vu son prix très bas désormais (99 euros chez CDiscount) et ses caractèristiques sur le papier. Que me conseillez-vous et le choix de Toshiba est-il où n'est-il pas judicieux ?

Vous remerciant par avance.
Bonne journée.
fabien.


----------



## jugnin (16 Novembre 2005)

Je viens justement d'installer ce disque dur dans mon iBook G4, même si c'était pas de mon plein gré. Au niveau des performances, ça n'a rien à voir avec celui d'origine, c'est sûr, en plus il est moins bruyant et j'ai gagné en autonomie.
Mais je ne puis dire s'il est meilleur qu'un autre, comme j'ai que celui là sous la main.


----------



## lethaeus (16 Novembre 2005)

Merci Jugnin pour ta réponse.
Pourquoi pas de ton plein gré ?
Je compte prendre ce disque je crois, de toute façon il est moins cher et mon budget est loin d'être illimité. De toute façon, je privilègie la capacité plutôt que la performance.

Tu as fait la manip toi même ? Pas trop chaud le démontage ?


----------



## jugnin (16 Novembre 2005)

Pas de mon plein gré car l'autre disque dur m'a lâché, alors j'ai voulu le monter moi-même pour limiter la casse financière, mais j'me suis planté et j'ai mis l'ordi à réparer.
Voilà qui répond globalement.


----------



## tinibook (16 Novembre 2005)

Sur mon iBook j'ai un MK6025GAS (donc un 60 Go) installé lors de la commande et je n'ai rien à redire sur ce DD depuis 6 mois d'utilisation. Il est très discret et tourne comme une horloge, qu'entends-tu par choses négatives?


----------



## lethaeus (16 Novembre 2005)

Beaucoup de gens déconseillent - plus ou moins fortement - les disques Toshiba et orientent les gens vers du Seagate ou du Hitachi, marques semble-t-il réputées sur le marché des disques 2"5. Malgré ses 16Mo de cache, certains benchs donnent des perfs meilleurs à des modèles avec 8Mo et 4200trs/min. Et j'ai lu plusieurs fois que justement Toshiba utiliserait les chiffres comme arguments marketing uniquement même si les vraies perfs ne seraient pas extraordianires.
Je n'ai plus les liens, mais une recherche devraient ramener tout ça.
De toute façon, comme dit plus haut, je n'ai pas les moyens de mettre 160 euros pour un disque même si un Seagate 8Mo est meilleur qu'un Tosh avec 16Mo.


----------



## jugnin (16 Novembre 2005)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon iBook j'ai un MK6025GAS (donc un 60 Go) installé lors de la commande et je n'ai rien à redire sur ce DD depuis 6 mois d'utilisation. Il est très discret et tourne comme une horloge, qu'entends-tu par choses négatives?



L'iBook de ma soeur a le même disque dur que le tien, et c'est vrai que je le trouvais déjà beaucoup moins bruyant que le mien. Puis ben sinon une chose négative c'est par exemple le fait qu'il ai grillé au bout d'un an et demi.


----------



## tinibook (16 Novembre 2005)

Un an et demi ! Là tu me fais peur ! 

(Bon, faut dire aussi que je vais bientôt le changer mais quand-même :mouais: )

C'est vraiment pas groovy pour un produit Apple! J'ai regardé et chez  Toshiba  ils annoncent une durée de vie de 5 ans!!


----------

